
New browser, new concept - ikatalan
http://www.getu.com
======
throwaway420
You might have the coolest new browser concept in existence, but I can't even
view your website because literally all I can see is "We're sorry, U doesn't
support Mac yet" with an email signup form below it.

Epic fail.

~~~
ikatalan
Patience is a bliss. Epic wait!

